# bisexual moms



## LikedByMany (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm married and have been for 5 years I'm very happy with my husband and have no plans on leaving. However I can't shake the physical desire to be with a woman. Like I need a gf frfr. I really need a female companion not just for sex either I want to go shopping I want to talk about our dreams and our goals I want to know your likes and dislikes I feel like I need this to complete me. Is this crazy? Are there any other moms with this urge? Fill me in plz


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

There are some bi moms in the Queer Parenting Forum.


----------

